# iPad ergonomics questioned



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Caveat: I have no current interest in the iPad or any similar product, but I just happened to see this article, so thought I'd post it here for perusal by those who are thinking about buying:

iPad's Comfort Factor Questioned


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

It's a valid issue.  A friend of mine who wants an ereader asked me about the iPad vs the Kindle, and since she had specifically mentioned the arthritis in her hands to me, I told her that, among other reasons, I thought the weight and size of the iPad would make it difficult for her.  For me, even with my Kindle, I'm normally reading it on a stand on the table, occasionally in a chair, rarely in bed, and I got the case/stand for the iPod, so I don't think it'll be an issue  But definitely something to consider.

Betsy


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

Yeah for someone with arthritis unless they use a stand it would probably be too much for them.
I don't hold my Kindles much myself. I use a peeramid pillow,or regular pillow, or my case with a stand,or support it with my legs etc.
So for me personally I don't think the iPad will be an issue.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

This is a concern of mine as well. Not only do I have arthritis in my hands, but my hands are pretty small (so's the rest of me....except my butt.   I'm the height of your average 11 year old)

I do have a peeramid and I bet that would work pretty good for the ipad.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I've met Heather and she's not kidding.  

But the Peeramid would be perfect, I think!

Betsy


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I've met Heather and she's not kidding.
> 
> But the Peeramid would be perfect, I think!
> 
> Betsy


Are you saying my butt is really that big


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> Are you saying my butt is really that big


Whoops! Missed that part, I was responding to your height, LOL! <ducking and running>

Betsy


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Whoops! Missed that part, I was responding to your height, LOL! <ducking and running>
> 
> Betsy


you set yourself up for that one. Couldn't resist.

This means I get to play with your ipad first at our meetup.


----------



## Eeyore (Jul 16, 2009)

Interesting, my DX is about the same size and weight of the iPad and I have no problems with it. I'll typically read several hours a day continuously with it. Of course, I don't type with it and that may be an issue, hence the bluetooth keyboard I ordered. But then again, my favorite position reading is sitting on the carpeted floor with my back against the bed or sofa and the DX propped up on my knees.  

Best Wishes!


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

My K1 in it's Oberon cover weighs 1lb 3oz, and that isn't counting what it weighs with the book light I need to read it. I don't think I'm going to worry about another 5 oz. I have a book buddy anyway http://www.readingcomfort.com/Book_Buddy_s/3.htm

My iphone only weighs 5 oz, I could just stick with it if I wanted to go lightest.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> you set yourself up for that one. Couldn't resist.
> 
> This means I get to play with your ipad first at our meetup.


OK.


Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I just want to say that when I saw Betsy's response to Heather, my first thought was "oh, oh, she just agreed with Heather about her butt size"   

The iPad device is significantly heavier 'naked' than the DX, according to product specs.  And weight distribution is a factor as well.  When I read with my DX I am usually propping it on my knees or a pillow.  It has an Oberon cover -- I haven't weighed them both together.  But really, the extra weight of it above that of my K1 with Oberon cover is not what I notice as much as the size which makes it seem a bit top heavy in comparison.  I'm NOT saying the DX is top heavy in and of itself; just saying that in comparison to the compactness of the K1 it seems more unwieldy to read on. . . .which really only means that you have to hold/support it a different way, not that it is unacceptable.

But, seriously, I thought Betsy already promised me I could have the first look.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ah, ha, but Heather asked for the first look AT THE MEETUP.    Plus I never said that your butt was big, so I don't have to suck up to you.  

Betsy


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

I have held the iPad this morning and I can tell you that it is very well balanced weight wise.There is not one side ,or top or bottom that is heavier at all.
I own a DX and I adore the size of it but it does seem to be a bit top heavy, not a big deal really but nonetheless true.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

You held one?  Did you get one??

Betsy


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

I never thought about it before, but I guess I can see how the DX might be top heavy since it has the keyboard at the bottom and the screen is probably the heaviest part of any of these type devices.


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

Accessing the boards from my new iPad.   Way heavier to my hand than my Kindle (Fred). I must play for awhile before the excitement wears off, then I'll get a users evaluation up. I probably won't be hitting any techie observations, but if you're interested in a consumer opinion--stay tuned


----------



## Trophywife007 (Aug 31, 2009)

> Accessing the boards from my new iPad.


Congratulations on your new iPad!

I'm curious about the wifi access. Since (I assume) you're paying a monthly fee, you have internet access pretty much everywhere, not just in hot spots as you would with a lap top... is that correct? Kind of like the internet access we have with the iPhone (only with a larger screen)? Just wondering... and curious if that also goes with you if you travel overseas or if another fee would apply for international use.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

There is no fee with the wifi only model. That's with the 3G version and only if you need it. There's no monthly contract. 

To use the wifi, you need to be somewhere with a router or a hotspot.


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

I can't even hold the Kindle to read. I must lay on something. I have the book Gem. I also ordered the iPad case which doubles as a stand in portrait or landscape modes. I can't hold anything in my hands. Bummer


----------



## Trophywife007 (Aug 31, 2009)

Luvmy4: Thanks for your quick answer!


----------



## chipotle (Jan 1, 2010)

Jesslyn, one thing I wondered about with the iPad is if you can read with just one hand?
Can you hold yours with just one hand and turn the pages or switch between books?


----------

